# Sorby Stebcenters on closeout @ woodcraft



## jthompson1995 (Oct 23, 2008)

I saw that the Sorby 1/2" 2 MT stebcenter is on closeout at woodcraft for $29 instead of the typical $67. The other sizes are on closeout as well, but not nearly as good of prices. If you do any small spindle turning, this might be useful.

Here's a link:

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5082


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting this.  Stopped by the local store and picked one up.  Been looking for these to go on sale and this was even a better deal.  These are great for roughing out square blanks to fit in collet chucks.


----------



## Dan_F (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting this alert! I got one too, for the same purpose that Bruce gave. I had to ask one of the staff if it was on sale, as there was no sign by the product. He looked it up on the computer and gave me the sale price. I'll be trying out in a few minutes.

Dan


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 24, 2008)

They are out of them @ the Norfolk store.  The guy I spoke with on the phone looked up the warehouse inventory online for me.  57 left in the warehouse and they are not shipping any of them to the stores.


----------



## marcruby (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning this.  I just snatched the last one from my local Woodcraft.  The 3/4" are on sale - I think $54 instead of $67, but that's just a decent deal.  This is a bargain.

Marc


----------



## stolicky (Oct 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if these will fit a Jet Mini MT2, or is the shaft too long.  I had that problem with a Jacobs chuck I bought and had to grind it down.

Thanks.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 24, 2008)

stolicky said:


> Does anyone know if these will fit a Jet Mini MT2, or is the shaft too long. I had that problem with a Jacobs chuck I bought and had to grind it down.
> 
> Thanks.


 Yes they will fit since they are MT2.  If your Jet lathe won't accept a MT2 tool I would have a look at the lathe.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 24, 2008)

stolicky said:


> Does anyone know if these will fit a Jet Mini MT2, or is the shaft too long. I had that problem with a Jacobs chuck I bought and had to grind it down.
> 
> Thanks.


Most of the issues with long shafts on centers and chucks  have to do with tail stocks (I think).  This center is a drive center for the head stock.


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 24, 2008)

I checked the Closeouts on the Woodcraft site and was surprised at what was listed.  Lots of pen kits on the closeout list along with many of their acrylic blank styles.

Anyone work closely with Woodcraft that can get a better story for us?


----------



## TribalRR (Oct 27, 2008)

Price has been changed to $58.99!!! I placed my order online this morning and in my confirmation email, they had charged me the other price...  You might want to check your bill.

UPDATE - They're giving me a refund!


----------



## titan2 (Oct 27, 2008)

TribalRR said:


> Price has been changed to $58.99!!! I placed my order online this morning and in my confirmation email, they had charged me the other price... You might want to check your bill.
> 
> UPDATE - They're giving me a refund!


 
That happened to me at the store until I pointed it out that is was $29 on the web site......got it for that!!!


Barney


----------



## rlofton (Oct 27, 2008)

Now it is $58.99 on the website.  Bummer!


----------



## jthompson1995 (Oct 27, 2008)

It must have been a typo.  Sorry if everybody couldn't get it at the super-low price.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 27, 2008)

beck3906 said:


> I checked the Closeouts on the Woodcraft site and was surprised at what was listed.  Lots of pen kits on the closeout list along with many of their acrylic blank styles.
> 
> Anyone work closely with Woodcraft that can get a better story for us?



The local woodcraft in Harrisburg PA told me they are thinning out the less popular kits and blanks.  I got some good deals on blanks....


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks like the sale price is back:

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5082

1/2" Diameter, #2 MT

* 																							#145519*    																							Price:$67.99    																							
Close Out:$28.99​


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 3, 2008)

My local wc will not match the online price, darn.


----------



## stolicky (Nov 4, 2008)

back on sale, and free shipping!

I finally ordered one!


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Chris I did not notice the free shipping.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been wanting one for a long time. THANKS! I ordered one, but had to pay shipping, which was still considerably cheaper than the regular price.


----------



## airborne_r6 (Nov 7, 2008)

Woodlvr said:


> Thanks Chris I did not notice the free shipping.


 
Are you talking about the free shipping on orders over $50 or is there something else I am missing.


----------

